# Snakebites in Costa Rica Rise Along with El Niño Cycles



## News Bot (Sep 12, 2015)

Snakebites in Costa Rica spike during El Niño and La Niña as venomous snakes respond to changes in the weather and climate.

*Published On:* 12-Sep-15 04:08 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

